# chazo



## MVPXXL

Esto es para los más valientes, me ha salido en un texto la palabra “chazo”, en el diccionario español dice: 
*chazo1.** 1. m. Can.* Pedazo, remiendo
*2.* m nudillo(ǁ zoquete de madera
¿cómo demonios la traduzco al inglés?


----------



## PPC

Como siempre, debes dar mas contexto.


----------



## Eugin

MVPXXL said:


> Esto es para los más valientes, me ha salido en un texto la palabra “chazo”, en el diccionario español dice:
> *chazo1.** 1. m. Can.* Pedazo, remiendo
> *2.* m nudillo(ǁ zoquete de madera
> ¿cómo demonios la traduzco al inglés?


 
¡Hola!
Se ve que eres nuevo en el foro y por eso te recomiendo que dispongas de unos minutos para leer las reglas del foro, para poder manejarte mejor en él a la hora de hacer tus consultas. Acá tienes el link para las reglas. 
Por lo tanto, necesitamos la oración entera, y un poco de contexto, para poder darte la traducción más precisa, de acuerdo al sentido de la oración.

Espero que sepas entender. Saludos


----------



## MVPXXL

Sorry, ahora ya lo he leído(las normas).
la frase:
"Ajustar el tonel con el chazo con pequeños golpes"
Creo que es una especie de cincel para ajustar los toneles de vino, o algo así.
Perdón de nuevo, por el post y el tipo de consulta, toda ayuda es bienvenida thank you


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Encontré este enlace que explica cómo se usa el chazo:

http://www.elgrifo.com/trabajos1a.htm

chazo = poedor = refilador

Ahora hay que encontrar la traducción...

Trasladé esta consulta al foro se Specialized Terminilogy.


----------



## MVPXXL

Gracias Araceli, me has ayudado de veras


----------



## araceli

De nada, pero todavía no apareció la palabra en inglés...


----------



## mora

Hola 

Creo que es tipo de cincel (ing. 'chisel') o posiblemente tipo de cepillo (ing. 'plane').

Refilador significa 'plane' or 'trimmer', pero no se usa este con martillo, se usa cincel con martillo. 

Mora


----------



## usuarios

dowel, puede ser


----------



## KingsFlautist

Chazo SI es DOWEL que habla de la cosita plástica o de madera que se mete en el ollo en la pared donde quieres poner un clavo pero el clavo no agarra bien en la pared. Se mete el chazo primero y luego el clavo o más bien el tornillo y queda fijo en la pared.  Por qué no borran esos posts que no sirven, para poder encontrar la respuesta más rápidamente. Gracias a "Usuarios" por la respuesta que buscaba yo.


----------



## RichardII

Todos intentaron ayudar así que no creo que sea correcto pedir que borren los posts que quisieron ayudar. Además "Ollo" no existe, mas bien quiso usted decir "Hoyo". Ojo con la ortografía.


----------

